#ubuntu-qt 2019-12-24
<lubot> <Santa> @RikMills @mitya57 just FYI everything we have in the archive for KDE was built fine here after our fixes (except lokalize which seems a problem in my setup)
<lubot> <Santa> merry christmas
<lubot> <RikMills> nice. thanks! 🎄
<valorie> merry merry all!
